# Newbie 1995 Hymer 564 seeks help



## althemusicwizard (May 7, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I've just bought a 1995 Hymer 564 that needs a few jobs sorting out. I posted a query in 'engines' and one in 'lpg' and thought this was the most suitable forum for the other questions.

I've uploaded some pics here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157626599850127/show/

The 1st pic shows a lever (key?) in the footwell of the passenger seat. Any idea what this is for?

The 2nd one shows what looks like a water valve or stopcock? I presume the two plastic sections are meant to be pushed into one another? Did they pull them apart to 'bleed' the van of all water?

The 3rd pic shows a missing 'water meter'. Is this part available and any reason why someone would remove it? I've noticed the four senses in the water tank which presumably feed back to this meter?

The 4th pic shows an empty grill......what was/is this used for?

The 5th pic shows a small red led...this sometimes goes green, signifying what I don't know?

The 6th pic shows the hinged lid and a sliding lever. Is this used to swing the panel down?

The 8th pic shows the light switch as you leave the van. Is this a master light switch? (I'll see if this is the case later....I think it may just be a two-way switch for the kitchen area)

The 9th pic shows the cap holding the pump in place. It looks like the cap has snapped the pump outlet. Can a replacement be found?

The 10th pic shows a grubby water inlet hose. I presume this needs cleaning and sterilising? (forgive the innocence....I am a newbie). Following on from this, do you add anything to the water tank (sterilising agents) after filling?

The final pic shows the gas tank and I've already posed a question regarding this in the LPG forum so won't repeat it here.

Thanks for any help that may be offered.

Cheers,

Al


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi,

Hope you enkoy the Hymer.

The first pic is of a 12V switch, usually used to dis(connect) two batteries. The red key comes out in the open position. It is sometimes used to disconnect the started battery as a rudimentary safety device.

Can't help you with the others.

Pieter


----------



## althemusicwizard (May 7, 2011)

Hi Pieter,

Thanks for the reply. If I understand you correctly, you think the red key once removed disables the van's battery and disables ignition? It's a kind of immobiliser?

Cheers,

Al


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Al,

It is just a switch, I don't know what it switches. If it is to disconnect the vehicle battery, it would be a simple immobiliser. But it could just as easily be to switch off the 12V of the habitation battery, or even instead of a split charging relay (which would connect the vehicle and habitation battery once the engine is running, to allow the habitation battery to charge whilst driving).

Can you get to the cabling that connects to it, and trace it? That might tell you its function. Or just trial and error: switch off, see what isn't working.

Pieter


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

The sliding lever opens and closes the vent to the outside when you have the extractor fan switched on.
The red switch isolates the 'domestic' 12volt battery, the fuse box is behind that black cover next to it.
Black rocker switch by the entrance door is a 2-way light switch, which turns on the strip light over the hob, the other 2-way switch is on the control panel over the hob, both turn this light on/off ( same as top and bottom of your stairs at home.)
The hinge swings the whole panel down ( 3 screws under front edge)
Red/green light - not standard so I don't know.


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

althemusicwizard said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've just bought a 1995 Hymer 564 that needs a few jobs sorting out. I posted a query in 'engines' and one in 'lpg' and thought this was the most suitable forum for the other questions.
> 
> ...


1. The red key isolates the leisure batteries and turns off all the habitation electrics (including the electric step if fitted). It does not affect the vehicle electrics in any way you can drive with it on or off but the leisure batteries will not charge in the off position.

2. I am having difficulty in seeing this one as the slide show moves off before I can get a fix on where it is. It appears to have an electrical junction under it and the water pipes pass beside it. Are there any connections between them and this fitting?

3 The missing meter shows the state of the tanks Abwasser is waste water and Freischwasser is fresh water. This same gauge shows the state of the batteries Battery 1 is the vehicle battery, Battery 2 is the leisure battery.
Contact Hymer about getting a replacement.

4 The grid I believe is just a blank one. Mine van has a radio located in that position.

5 As said before the light is an after fitment. Could it be a battery condition light? Do you have Solar Panels?

6 The flap gives access to the control panel. There is also a fuse in there. It is lowered by removing the three screws in the front underside. The leaver controls the air flow to the extractor fan which is turned on by a switch marked Lufter-Aus

8 The Light switch is a two way switch for the light under the panel it work as explained by an earlier poster.

9. You could use Silicon to hold the pipe in place in the cap. This would also seal it for leaks. I have done this where the wire comes out as well.

10. The grubby pipe is the water filler pipe so a good clean of that and the tank is called for.

The gas tank seems to have a French connection screwed in to the filler point. Mine had a remote fitting in the skirt of the van to this point that takes the adaptors. You need a UK adaptor the one with pins out the side.


----------



## althemusicwizard (May 7, 2011)

Hi everybody, thanks for the answers especially to John for his thoroughness.

1. The red key now's sorted. As a few of you mentioned, it isolates the leisure battery.

2. I think I've sorted this. The wires were confusing me, but I think it's simply the shower head coupling valve. Turning the water temperature control in the shower, simply turns this valve. The top bit is the shower head connector....it must have been removed to bleed the system.

3. I'll contact Hymer about this

4. Sorted

5. I do have a solar panel, with the charging condition next to the leisure battery behind the front passenger seat. I'll have to turn the leisure battery key OFF and see if it still illuminates. The van also has a 'Strikeback Motorhome Security System' that I can't seem to get working...wondered if this had anything to do with that.

6. Sorted

8. Sorted

9. I'll try to source a new cap.

10. Sorted

Many thanks to everyone who helped.

Cheers
Al


----------



## althemusicwizard (May 7, 2011)

The advantage of having so much past history with the van is that I have the contact details of two of the van's previous owners. I bit the bullet and rang one of them. It turns out the one I contacted was the last but one owner (about three years ago) so he was racking his brains to remember certain things, but he did clear a couple of points up.

The red/green light is a an accessory called ChargeMate, a device that when the van is on hookup, charges both batteries. If it flashes alternately red/green (approx 10 sec cycle) it means both batteries are fully topped up.

Cheers,

Al


----------



## yzbob (Jun 7, 2011)

what is the 3 way switch for in picture number 3?

thanks 

bob


----------



## althemusicwizard (May 7, 2011)

yzbob said:


> what is the 3 way switch for in picture number 3?
> 
> thanks
> 
> bob


I don't think it's connected......I'd have to have another look.

Al


----------

